# Audi TT Mk1



## Aquacat (Jul 1, 2020)

I unexpectedly find myself awaiting the imminent arrival of a Mk1, oblivious to what this really means apart from the smile on my face! Anyone else still out there?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF. 
Hope the unexpected arrival keeps the smile on your face  & not  
Hoggy.


----------



## Aquacat (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy! What are you driving and are you still smiling...?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Aquacat said:


> Thanks Hoggy! What are you driving and are you still smiling...?


Hi Aquacat, Always  
Just been out for a blast in my XR3 but also have a Nurburg VXR & MK1 225 TT, & even a Hyundai for trips to the waste tip, but it was the XR3 turn for a blast in the sunshine today.
We will require pics of your unexpected arrival.
Hoggy.


----------



## Aquacat (Jul 1, 2020)

Here she is! Am definitely smiling...!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks nice, let's hope she's a goodun 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  mk1 the original and best TT IMOP


----------



## Aquacat (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome! And yes, fingers crossed she's as good as she looks!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Aquacat said:


> Here she is! Am definitely smiling...!


That is a very nice looking Mk 1, wish you many happy miles.


----------



## Aquacat (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks j8keith. We're very much enjoying our burgeoning relationship together!


----------

